# what's cooking on the 4th?



## Griff (Jun 29, 2006)

We got a four day weekend going on and I've got a lot of plans for my WSM. I'm not sure whether to do it on Saturday night or Sunday night, but I just bought two pork butts (15lbs.) and a 10 pound chuck. I haven't bought 'em yet but on the 4th, some friends are coming over and I'm going to do two rib roasts. I put one on a hour earlier than the other. That way when I take the second one on off at 125*, the first on is usually medium. 

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jun 29, 2006)

Good plan.
I just heard that I was volunteered to grill chops on Sun for the crowd in NC before I have to leave and drive back down here.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Not a clue yet, gotta'' pretty full weekend, most of it includes work :-( 
I'm thinking the 4th will be the best day to cook, just have to figure out what :-k 
  I do have a pork butt in the freezer :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2006)

I gotta packer in the freezer, if I take it out I'll cook it.  I was planning on cooking it today but never got around to taking it out of the freezer.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2006)

Chicken, ribs, abts and a couple of fatties for tomorrow. Haven't  thought a head enough for the 4th.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 30, 2006)

I was thinking about doing some whole chickens on the 1TG...maybe a brisket!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 30, 2006)

I was thinking about smoking some SPAM.  Any thoughts ?  Anyone from Hawaii ?
 Maybe I will do some BB's incase the spam don't work out :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 30, 2006)

Spam sounds good to me.  I saw a show about that in Hawaii.  They love it there.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be grilling some homemade Polish sausage on the 4th. Tomarrow we are doing yard birds and ABTs. I'm going to try my hand at making a Tomatoe based sauce today.  Cliff I think about the only way I would eat spam is if it was smoked. :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 30, 2006)

I am doing 12 butts today for the weekend.  I have some sold and some are going to be dinner for my buddy's that help me set off the fire works at my dads place on the 3rd.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I am doing 12 butts today for the weekend.  I have some sold and some are going to be dinner for my buddy's that help me set off the *fire works at my dads place on the 3rd*.



Sounds like fun, thanks for the invite!  I would have come over and helped you with the butts as well today!  Ba@%$#!  :-X


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 30, 2006)

Since I like burgers on the rare side, I'm going to grind up a few chuck roasts and have rare burgers. No condiments, Thank you, Just salt & pepper. =P~


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be lucky to do hot dogs and burgers.  Everything else is frozen... maybe if I move a couple of butts to the refrigerator right now, they'll be ready to cook on Monday. (runs to the freezer)... OK, two Smithfield butts ("Contains no artificial ingredients, and no more than minimally processed" - I hope they're worth the 98 cents per pound) now thawing.  

 :boing:


----------



## cflatt (Jun 30, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Since I like burgers on the rare side, I'm going to grind up a few chuck roasts and have rare burgers. No condiments, Thank you, Just salt & pepper. =P~



I'm headed to pigs house, thats my kinda burger


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 30, 2006)

cflatt said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on over, Val has a fit when I make mine rare, "Your going to get sick" I make them 1/2 to 3/4 a pound a piece. I would never use store ground meat, Grinding your own is the BEST!  =P~


----------



## allisonandrews (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't know if we will be cooking or not.  We'll be at the lake Friday - Monday and due to the burn bans, the smoker is not coming with us.  Instead we are taking the boat.  We'll be home by noon on Monday, so that still leaves us Monday evening and Tuesday, so there may be time for a cook afterall.  Maybe do a couple of briskets.  I'd like to do one normal and cook one a bit longer and instead of slicing it, shred it and mix with sauce for bbq sandwiches.  (Sorry all you pulled pork guys, I just can't handle it.  I'll take my sammies with beef only.)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":22j2f39t]I am doing 12 butts today for the weekend.  I have some sold and some are going to be dinner for my buddy's that help me set off the *fire works at my dads place on the 3rd*.



Sounds like fun, thanks for the invite!  I would have come over and helped you with the butts as well today!  Ba@%$#!  :-X[/quote:22j2f39t]

Dude, you are more than welcome to join us.  Drop me a PM for directions and details.


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have four days off for the holiday and I am going to make it a smoking 4th of July!    I am going to be doing ribs, a chuck roast and chicken thighs! It has been a little while since I have had time to smoke anything so I am excited! Since I have 4 days I think I might even grill a few ribeye steaks as well! Should be some good eats!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 30, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on over, Val has a fit when I make mine rare, "Your going to get sick" I make them 1/2 to 3/4 a pound a piece. I would never use store ground meat, Grinding your own is the BEST!  =P~[/quote:1d1eyco6]


Ohhh yeah. I love mine rare too. Maybe some nice white onion on mine though please.  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## oompappy (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be cookin' brisket, butts, ribs & chicken in the grassy area in the center 
of the 400 meter olympic speed skating oval in Lake Placid, NY  :grin:


----------



## Rich Decker (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, starting Sunday I'm cooking for the CBJ school in Lake Placid.  I've already cooked 4 briskets and 6 butts. Tonight I'm cooking 24 slabs ribs and 4 more very small flats. 

Sunday is reheating and chicken day, 20 breasts, 30 legs and 90 thighs. I have a ton of help to do the 108 boxes.

On Monday I'm cooking 50 slabs ribs for the kids Q and then giving a cooking demonstration in the evening. 

Then the easy part, a KCBS contest


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I was thinking about smoking some SPAM.  Any thoughts ?  Anyone from Hawaii ?
> Maybe I will do some BB's incase the spam don't work out :grin:


Smoked Spam :-k 
I have a can I think i'll give that a try


----------



## oompappy (Jun 30, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Well, starting Sunday I'm cooking for the CBJ school in Lake Placid.  I've already cooked 4 briskets and 6 butts. Tonight I'm cooking 24 slabs ribs and 4 more very small flats.
> 
> *Sunday is reheating* and chicken day, 20 breasts, 30 legs and 90 thighs. I have a ton of help to do the 108 boxes.
> 
> ...



Well, if the judges are being trained on reheated Q I may have to change 
my  strategy  :grin: 
Certainly your KCBS turn-ins will be "fresh" though, right? LOL


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 2, 2006)

Happy 4th of July Weekend to Everyone!  Sounds like some terrific eating.

I'm fortunate enough to have Monday off so I'm going to prepare two Boston Butts, Lexington NC BBQ style and some chicken with a Honey, Sweet and Sour Sauce.

We're planning meals for Monday Night and Tuesday!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 2, 2006)

Panther,  do you make your own sauce?  Care to share the recipe?


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Panther,  do you make your own sauce?  Care to share the recipe?



I like a pretty basic Lexington style sauce, a little on the sweet side, that I adapted for the BBQ pork and a pretty thick sauce for the chicken which I've altered during the last few years from the original for the chicken.  

Yep, I make my own for both.


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 3, 2006)

*The butts thawed...*

They went on the WSM at 7 am this morning, with the Stoker controlling the temperature.  I'll probably freeze most of the results, and cook hot dogs and burgers tomorrow to use up the leftover lump.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm taking mac salad, abts and Rev Shrimp to a pool party.  Host is
serving beef tenderloin and ribs that he is going to prepare in the crockpot!!!  Seriously!  I offered to cook em for them, but his wife said
just let it be.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm taking mac salad, abts and Rev Shrimp to a pool party.  Host is
> serving beef tenderloin and ribs that he is going to prepare in the crockpot!!!  Seriously!  I offered to cook em for them, but his wife said
> just let it be.


  Sometimes You just have to go with the flow, Let me guess,  Is there Knors onion soup mix involved?  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm taking mac salad, abts and Rev Shrimp to a pool party.  Host is
> serving beef tenderloin and ribs that he is going to prepare in the crockpot!!!  Seriously!  I offered to cook em for them, but his wife said
> just let it be.



It'll be fine, afterall it's free!!  And you get to watch half naked women play in the pool!  Drink heavily and they'll be the best ribs you've had!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":ii6309bb]I'm taking mac salad, abts and Rev Shrimp to a pool party.  Host is
> serving beef tenderloin and ribs that he is going to prepare in the crockpot!!!  Seriously!  I offered to cook em for them, but his wife said
> just let it be.



It'll be fine, afterall it's free!!  *And you get to watch half naked women play in the pool!*  Drink heavily and they'll be the best ribs you've had!   [/quote:ii6309bb]

Take pics. We love da pics. 8-[


----------



## cflatt (Jul 3, 2006)

got 6 racks of spares at BJs to do, then gonna make a couple of chocolate chess pies


----------



## wittdog (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm doing chix ribs and Abts today, with a mix of cherry and hickory. I will be trying the Rev. Sauce on the Chicken.
Ribs in a Crock Pot? :ack:  That's sounds like what passes as Q to most people around here. Cappy are you going to ask for the recipe? :razz: I bet it calls for a fair amount of Liquid Smoke. :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm doing *chix ribs* and Abts today, with a mix of cherry and hickory. I will be trying the Rev. Sauce on the Chicken.
> Ribs in a Crock Pot? :ack:  That's sounds like what passes as Q to most people around here. Cappy are you going to ask for the recipe? :razz: I bet it calls for a fair amount of Liquid Smoke. :grin:



Chicken ribs are the best!  :grin:   :lmao: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Reminds of when we were living in an apartment, and the little neighbor kid came over and said whatcha cooking? I said ribs. He said Ah... chicken right?. I said ...Yeah. chicken ribs....nuttin better. 8-[   I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Panther,  do you make your own sauce?  Care to share the recipe?




BBQ Chicken Honey Sauce

1 1/3 cups of Heinz Ketchup
1 tb of butter
2 tbs of honey
1/4 cup of dark brown sugar
1/2 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar
1/8 cup of Beer
1 clove of garlic crushed
Finely chopped green onions
1 tb of Worcestershire Sauce

Bring to boil, lower temp and simmer for 15-20 minutes.

Edited to correct the amount of Vinegar.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2006)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda beer? Or is that the secret?


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 3, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> PantherTailgater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Secret!  Your favorite or the one you keep to serve uninvited quests!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Gotta' work tuesday half day, i'm [-o<  I get home early enough to do some ribs [-o<


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, very good.

We served the BBQ pork with a sweet Lexington style sauce.  It was so moist and pulled right off the bone.

Sides: I like a mixture between eastern and western NC style ->

BBQ Potatoes
Eastern Style Coleslaw
Thin and crispy cornbread

Good stuff folks!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 3, 2006)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Wow, very good.
> 
> We served the BBQ pork with a sweet Lexington style sauce.  It was so moist and pulled right off the bone.
> 
> ...


Would you mind explaining to us Yankess what a BBQ tater is and maybe being so kind as to post a recipe? [-o<


----------



## Finney (Jul 3, 2006)

Panther, You gotta switch to Lexington style salw.  That is one of the things that makes Lexington BBQ different than any where else. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2006)

Witt,, lots  of folks in NC eat boiled taters with their q.   Here's a recipe.

5 pounds potatoes
4 large yellow onions
1/4 cup bacon drippings
1 20 oz bottle catsup
1/4 to 1/2 cup Texas Pete or other hot sauce
1/3 cup sugar
salt and pepper to taste.

Peel taters and onions and cut into large chunks.  Cover with water
in a large pot.  Add remaining ingrediants, stir and bring to boil.
Reduce heat and simmer until potatoes are soft, about 30 to 40 minutes.
Serves 15 to 20.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks Cappy another great discovery... :grin: Looks somewhat similar to my aunts German Potatoe salad minus the vinegar....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Witt,, lots  of folks in NC eat boiled taters with their q.   Here's a recipe.
> 
> 5 pounds potatoes
> 4 large yellow onions
> ...



But panther mention bbq taters. Or did he make a mistake and mean boiled. I've grilled mine before but never smoked them.


----------



## Finney (Jul 3, 2006)

Witt, a baked potato split down the center and loaded with BBQ, cheese, sauce, and whatever else you want to put on it is great also. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":13xgyi02]Witt,, lots  of folks in NC eat boiled taters with their q.   Here's a recipe.
> 
> 5 pounds potatoes
> 4 large yellow onions
> ...



But panther mention bbq taters. Or did he make a mistake and mean boiled. I've grilled mine before but never smoked them.[/quote:13xgyi02]

I'm 99 percent sure my recipe is what he's referring to.   Down east (eastern NC), barbecue potatoes are potatoes boiled in barbecue sauce...
it's a regional thing.  You don't find it as much in the western half of the state, but it goes good with q.  The taters take on a hint of the flavor of the sauce...pretty dang good.  I've only seen it in NC.

  He may be talking about smoked potatoes or the loaded potatoes Finney
referred too, but barbecue, not barbecued, potatoes is a preferred 
side dish in many eastern NC households.


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 3, 2006)

Making my famous Walter Burgers , mine are hand pressed , they come out being 2 inches thick when done , we eat ours grilled at medium. I have things like cheddar cheese, mushrooms , etc for what ever you want to stuff them with. Usually use some seasonings I have on hand . Niki is hand cutting the fries , we cut a really sweet watermelon this afternoon. She is even making double dark choclate frosting cake ( my favorite).
Sometimes simple is a good thing. HAVE A HAPPY 4TH EVERBODY!!!! :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 3, 2006)

Cappy and Finney both ideas sound good. =P~  Always looking to expand my culinary creations along with my waistline.......
Walter Double Chocolate Cake =P~ Homemade Fries and BABurgers...now your talking....


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Panther, You gotta switch to Lexington style salw.  That is one of the things that makes Lexington BBQ different than any where else. :!:



I've tried making a good Lexington style slaw and just can't get it right.  I finally resorted to the blend of flavors that I mentioned earlier and to be honest I think it's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 3, 2006)

*Q*



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1p78fe47][quote="Captain Morgan":1p78fe47]Witt,, lots  of folks in NC eat boiled taters with their q.   Here's a recipe.
> 
> 5 pounds potatoes
> 4 large yellow onions
> ...



But panther mention bbq taters. Or did he make a mistake and mean boiled. I've grilled mine before but never smoked them.[/quote:1p78fe47]

I'm 99 percent sure my recipe is what he's referring to.   Down east (eastern NC), barbecue potatoes are potatoes boiled in barbecue sauce...
it's a regional thing.  You don't find it as much in the western half of the state, but it goes good with q.  The taters take on a hint of the flavor of the sauce...pretty dang good.  I've only seen it in NC.

  He may be talking about smoked potatoes or the loaded potatoes Finney
referred too, but barbecue, not barbecued, potatoes is a preferred 
side dish in many eastern NC households.[/quote:1p78fe47]

Captain is absolutely right, that's what I was referring to.  Boiled potatoes in Texas Pete spiced water.  Good stuff guys.  The potatoes take on the flavor of the onions and the Texas Pete.  Great compliment to pulled pork BBQ.


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Q*

And you can bet bottom dollar I am copying all this to Word Perfect for later!!!!!

Great friends , Great food , Great Drink , and Good Times ya dont need anything elese !!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Q*



			
				WalterSC said:
			
		

> And you can bet bottom dollar I am copying all this to Word Perfect for later!!!!!
> 
> Great friends , Great food , Great Drink , and Good Times ya dont need anything elese !!!


You are right my friend =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 3, 2006)

This is what Finney was referring to:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> This is what Finney was referring to:


Believe it or not .......I am at a loss for words  

I now need to buy a new screen for the 'puter, because I broke a tooth on this one =P~

A meal in itself =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 4, 2006)

Both sound great, two more additions to my to do list!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 4, 2006)

That looks awesome. My parents had those same Correll plates. :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

I discovered these in Tenn. on vacation.  Went home and put some good bbq on it and was hooked.  Works best with finely chopped brisket put pulled pork is good too.  They are a meal.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 4, 2006)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Moved to the Recipe Section_


----------

